

Gosling: Sun was "wronged" by Google re: Android. Oracle right to sue Google. - jimmyvanhalen
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1035_3-57423754-94/java-creator-james-gosling-google-totally-slimed-sun/?tag=mncol;topStories

======
jimmyvanhalen
_Just because Sun didn't have patent suits in our genetic code doesn't mean we
didn't feel wronged. While I have differences with Oracle, in this case they
are in the right. Google totally slimed Sun. We were all really disturbed,
even Jonathan: he just decided to put on a happy face and tried to turn lemons
into lemonade._

 _In a March 8, 2007 e-mail to Schwartz about working with Google on licensing
or partnering with Sun on Java, Sun's co-founder and chairman, Scott McNealy,
characterized the relationship with Google at the time: "The Google thing is
really a pain. They are immune to copyright laws, good citizenship, they dont
share. They dont even call back."_

 _"It's really hard to tell what their intentions are with Android. They put
this thing out there, and you've got lots of people picking it up. The big
attraction seems to be the zero on the price tag. But everybody I've talked to
who is building an Android phone or whatever, they're all going in and they're
just hacking on it. And so all these Android phones are going to be
incompatible._

